# Acciones vinculadas al Partido Socialista



## phanic

Buenos días, 

el contexto es el siguiente:

"*a raíz del golpe militar en Chile guardó prisión por sus actividades vinculadas al Partido Socialista y la ayuda a personas perseguidas, acciones que motivaron su exilio* "

No estoy segura de cómo traducir actividades... ¿Tun, Tat, Aktivität, Aktionen, Maßnahmen?
¿Aktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit sozialistischen Partei?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Straftat sicherlich


----------



## phanic

Gracias


----------



## Dan2

Geviert said:


> Straftat sicherlich


Sí, sus actividades fueron consideradas como crímenes/Straftaten por el nuevo gobierno, pero la pregunta fue, cómo traducir "actividades".
¿Por qué no "Aktivitäten"?


----------



## Geviert

Dependerá del contexto y de la intención del traductor. Si se desea que las actividades políticas de los socialistas pasen por "actividades", entonces puede bastar "Aktivitäten". Hay una forma mucho más _soft_, si se quiere: _politisches Engagement_. Si, en cambio, se consideran las mismas actividades "fuera de la ley", entonces se puede derivar _Straftat _de _Tat_. _Tat _es simplemente una acción volitivamente consciente. _Straftat _es lo mismo, pero penalmente considerado (delito). _Tun _es demasiado abstracto, me parece (es una sustantivación del verbo _tun_), _Maßnahmen _necesita generalmente un contexto autoritativo, potestativo (se trata de una precisa regla o medida). Todas las posibilidades están relacionadas con la "acción y actividad", dependederá del contexto y de la intención del traductor/lector.


----------



## Birke

En el texto no se considera delito.
Y en el momento de ser realizadas, esas actividades tampoco eran delictivas. Sólo pasarían a serlo después, a raíz del golpe militar.

Así que "Straftat" sólo para los golpistas.


*Phanic*, tal como lo proponías estaba bien, sólo añadiría el artículo:
Aktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit  der sozialistischen Partei


----------



## Geviert

> *Phanic*, tal como lo proponías estaba bien, sólo añadiría el artículo:
> Aktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit  der sozialistischen Partei


[/QUOTE]

...sólo para los socialistas...


----------



## Birke

Geviert said:


> Dependerá del contexto y de la intención del traductor.



Si el texto original dice "actividades" y eso se traduce como "delitos"  (Straftaten), la traducción no es que sea sólo mala, es tendenciosa. 
Y nada más.


----------



## Geviert

Birke said:


> Si el texto original dice "actividades" y eso se traduce como "delitos"  (Straftaten), la traducción no es que sea sólo mala, es tendenciosa.
> Y nada más.



....entonces, por coherencia, no seamos tampoco tendenciosos con los golpistas. Deje al traductor que decida.


----------



## david f

Yo me libraría de los substantivos _actividades_ y _ayuda_ y pondría:
_[...] weil er die sozialistische Partei unterstützte und verfolgten Personen half, [...]_

Si quieres:
_[...] für seine Unterstützung der Sozialistischen Partei [...]_


----------



## phanic

Muchas gracias a todos por sus prontas e interesantes propuestas de traducción.

Gracias por la explicación 

En este caso creo que escogeré la solución más neutral para la traducción. Es una biografía de Bachelet y la posición del autor es neutral.

Gracias a todos. Aprendí mucho con sus intervenciones.

Besos,

Phanic


----------

